# Un autre Powerbook qui se fait attendre



## Yip (9 Janvier 2003)

Certains se souviendront peut-être que je réclamais un iBook G4 il y a 1 mois ou 2.

Saint Steve m'a entendu et hier soir j'ai complètement craqué sur le TiBook 12" : c'est la machine de mes rêves.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai donc contacté mon revendeur aujourd'hui et il a commencé par me dire : "Oh, vous savez (nous nous vouvoyons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il ne sera dispo que fin février !"

Tout attristé je lui ai répondu : "Bin Steve il avait dit quinze jours ..."

Alors lui tout faraud : "Quinze jours oui, mais aux États-Unis !"

Ah, bon ! Bref, il m'a dit que peut-être, une bonne surprise.. donc le temps de monter le dossier de leasing et je commande dans quelques jours un Tibook (ou Albook pour certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 12", 640 Mo, DD de 60 Go avec carte Airport et Superdrive.
Évidemment j'y crois pas trop à sa surprise (ou alors dans le mauvais sens, mais bon ...).

Voilà, je vous tiendrai informés de l'avancement de la chose en essayant de ne pas trop baver partout en poussant des petits cris bizarres, j'en salive déjà d'avance. Je crois qu'avec cette histoire de leasing je serais pas le premier à recevoir le mien mais voilà, je voulais vous en parler pour que vous puissiez me soutenir dans cette dure épreuve.


----------



## donatello (9 Janvier 2003)

ça consiste en quoi exactement ton truc de leasing?


----------



## Yip (9 Janvier 2003)

Un leasing c'est un crédit (on dit des fois crédit-bail) pour les professionnels : le taux d'intérêt est plus élevé que pour un crédit classique, c'est donc plus cher, par contre c'est intégralement déductible des frais professionnels. Pour un indépendant comme moi c'est donc plus intéressant car seuls les intérêts sont déductibles dans le cas du crédit normal.

Comme ceci n'est pas forcément très parlant, je prends un exemple :
Pour 10 000 F empruntés sur 12 mois :

Crédit classique
Montant des intérêts : 1 000 F (au pif)
Dépense 11 000 F
Déductible 1 000 F

Leasing
Montant des intérêts 1 500 F
Dépense 11 500 F
Déductible 11 500 F
donc 11 500 F sur lesquels tu n'est pas imposable

Si tu paye en tout 20% d'impôts avec les différentes tranches, le fisc va te demander 2 000 F sur les 10 000 F gagnés qui t'on servi à payer ton Mac. Et plus tu paye d'impôts, plus c'est intéressant (50%).

C'est un peu plus compliqué en fait car avec un crédit classique on déduit également le principal (les 10 000 F) mais répartis sur 3 à 10 ans et selon les cas ça vaut vraiment le coup. En plus c'est beaucoup plus simple pour la compta : tu déduis ton leasing et basta, alors qu'avec le crédit tu dois relever sur le tableau d'amortissement que te donne la banque les intérêts de chaque mois, les additionner, pareil pour le capital à amortir, faire un prorata si c'est en cours d'année avec un crédit sur plus d'un an, ajouter le coût de l'assurance, j'en passe et des meilleures.

Évidemment ceci ne concerne pas les particuliers. Pour eux, en plus cher que le crédit classique, il y a le crédit-revolving, mais qui n'et pas déductible non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  en fait c'est un truc des banques pour se faire encore plus de sous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai volontairement passé certains aspects sous silence, on n'est pas la pour se faire ch**r avec des cours de compta mais pour s'éclater en parlant des Macs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ceci-dit, si tu veux d'autres explications, demande


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2003)

Et les particuliers qui utilisent leur ordinateur dans le cadre professionnel ?


----------



## Yip (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et les particuliers qui utilisent leur ordinateur dans le cadre professionnel ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bin si ce sont des employés, c'est à voir avec leur patron pour une indemnisation (mais faut pas trop trop rêver...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si ils sont leur propre patron, ils se sont fait avoir d'avoir payé l'ordi de leur poche et la prochaine fois ils feront plus attention


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2003)

Bon, voici la suite du feuilleton :

Les nouvelles ne sont pas géniales : ça y est, j'ai tout signé chez mon revendeur, fourni une tonne de paperasses, la réponse pour le leasing c'est dans quelques jours (je suis donc pas encore sûr de bien pouvoir commander mon Albook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


Mais comme je veux un DD de 60 Go au lieu de celui de 40 (on sait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), une carte Airport et 640 Mo de Ram, mon revendeur m'a dit (très gentiment) : "Comme c'est une config "spéciale", il va falloir passer par l'AppleStore Revendeurs, il le fabriqueront après, donc il faut compter environ 3 semaines en plus". 

Rhaaa, même si j'en ai pas besoin pour bosser (c'est une machine d'appoint, pour le fun quoi !), ça me fait braire de devoir attendre si longtemps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout que je comptais vous faire un rapport complet, avec tests et photos et tout le toutim !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, la suite au prochain numéro...


----------



## Yip (27 Janvier 2003)

Décidement, je pense que je ne serais pas le premier à toucher mon Albook 12" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon revendeur n'a reçu confirmation que vendredi 24, je vais lui renvoyer le bon de commande signé qu'il ne traitera que demain lundi 26.

Avec les délais annoncés, j'ai pas fini d'attendre. Enfin, je vais me consoler en lisant les posts des heureux gagnants d'un 12", ça m'évitera peut-être de faire des bêtises au déballage ou à la mise en route.

A bientôt j'espère.


----------



## bibi78 (27 Janvier 2003)

Mais ça n?irait pas plus vite de le commander directement sur l?Apple store avec l?option crédit-bail d?Apple ?


----------



## bibi78 (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * Mais ça n?irait pas plus vite de le commander directement sur l?Apple store avec l?option crédit-bail d?Apple ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça n a rien à voir, mais si quelqu un peut m expliquer pourquoi certaines fois avec safari, je me retrouve avec des ? au lieu de l apostrophe; ça m énerve!!


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Ça n a rien à voir, mais si quelqu un peut m expliquer pourquoi certaines fois avec safari, je me retrouve avec des ? au lieu de l apostrophe; ça m énerve!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

une question d'encodage et de localisation du soft surement, mon bibi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(t'as un message privé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yip (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * Mais ça n?irait pas plus vite de le commander directement sur l?Apple store avec l?option crédit-bail d?Apple ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


Peut-être, mais je préfère les chaudes relations de vive voix avec un interlocuteur pas trop virtuel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand on achète son matériel chez quelqu'un on peut avoir plus facilement un petit dépannage, un conseil qu'on a plus difficilement avec le net.

Je préfère payer un peu plus cher, avoir un délai un peu plus long mais avoir quelqu'un à qui parler et du service. Quand j'achète un truc en VPC, je n'ai jamais le même interlocuteur, il faut des fois envoyer des fax, etc...

Et puis je ne suis pas réellement pressé, tant que je peux travailler avec une machine, l'autre arrive quand elle arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, si mon écran est en panne, je peux en avoir un en prêt dans la journée.


----------



## bibi78 (27 Janvier 2003)

Moi j'ai pas mal de machines professionnellement, et je passe très souvent par l'Apple store (sauf si j'ai besoin de la machine le jour même).
Comme tu l'as dit, c'est de la vpc donc si je reçois un ti, et qu'il a 1 ou 2 pixels morts j'ai 7 jours pour le retourner et annuler ma commande, alors  q'un revendeur Apple ne pourra rien pour toi.
Pour ce qui est de la garantie, ça repasse de toute façon chez Apple, et je trouve que le service client n'est pas si mal ; dernièrement l'écran d'un ti était gravement imprimé (Clavier) et ils l'ont changé sous garantie sans problème.


----------



## grenoble (27 Janvier 2003)

C'est seulement ton disque dur 60 Go qui a transformé ta commande normale en commande "spéciale-qui-fait-attendre-encore-plus".
La barrette RAM et la carte Airport sont normalement intégrées par ton revendeur lui-même qui, si tu es en bon terme avec lui malgré votre vovoyment, ne met pas 3 semaines pour ces simples manips.

A moins que! A moins qu'avec ces nouveaux powerbooks qui n'ont plus le clavier qui se démonte pour accéder à la carte airport et à la ram, les revendeurs aient reçu l'ordre d'Apple de ne plus ouvrir les machines. Ils sont capables de tout.


----------



## Yip (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Ça n a rien à voir, mais si quelqu un peut m expliquer pourquoi certaines fois avec safari, je me retrouve avec des ? au lieu de l apostrophe; ça m énerve!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça a l'air d'être un bug de Safari. D'autres signalent la même chose.

Attendons la version 1.0


----------



## Yip (29 Janvier 2003)

Bon, après un coup de tél de mon revendeur hier soir mardi, la commande est enfin partie !!! Enfin !!!

Vivement des nouvelles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai maintenant un point de comparaison. Je teste depuis vendredi l'iBook 14" 800 de mon père. Machine très sympa d'ailleurs (évidemment mon iBook 300 mandarine fait pâle figure à côté), y a qu'un truc qui m'énerve, c'est que de temps en temps, la roue multicolore apparait et mouline pendant 5 à 10 secondes avant de laisser la main. C'est rare, une ou 2 fois par jour mais inexpliquable pour moi car les opérations en cours ne sont pas forcément gourmandes. Est-ce lié au module d'économie d'énergie qui active le "cycle du processeur" ou est-ce le manque de Ram (256 Mo), alors qu'il y  a peu d'applis ouvertes (2 en plus du Finder)


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Janvier 2003)

Pour la roue multicolore, je pense que c'est une question de RAM. Note toutefois que cela m'arrive alors que je possède 1Go de RAM sur un Ti550.

La roue n'empêche toutefois pas de faire autre chose. En général, ces temps de latence sont liés à une application ou au Finder. Si la roue tourne sur une appli (ou le Finder), j'en profite pour travailler sur une autre. C'est ça le multi-tâches ! Si par contre la roue tourne toujours après plusieurs minutes, je force à quitter. Cela arrive de temps en temps (1 ou 2 fois par mois, en moyenne). N'oublions pas que X est encore très jeune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir à ton sujet, je trouve que le AlBook est vraiment excellent (mais trop petit pour un ordi principal), surtout comme tu l'as configuré (avec SuperDrive et 60Go). Ca te fera un monstre nomade avec lequel tu pourras répondre à n'importe quelle situation, même dans des lieux insollites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enjoy


----------



## Yip (30 Janvier 2003)

Merci Vert Galant.... Gai Luron... euh... Vercoquin.

Le 12" ne sera pas ma machine principale, mais je veux effectivement être prêt à toutes les éventualités  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , déjà que d'après Foguenne l'iBook 12" attire beaucoup les filles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que je verrais moins la roue sur ma nouvelle machine, même si ça n'empêche pas de bosser.


Mâtin...


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

En effet ce n'est pas un problème de RAM. Il suffit de regarder ce qui est utilisé. J'ai tout le temps la roue quand je ferme une fenêtre sous IE ou avec d'autres opérations. Les applis ne rendent pas toujours très vite la main ...


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2003)

Bon après coup de fil cet aprèm à mon revendeur, mon Albook est annoncé pour le 24 ou le 28 février... peut-être.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je continue à me faire une raison, mais bon ... il me tarde de le recevoir. Et ce que je lis par ailleurs me conforte dans mon choix, tous ceux qui ont un 12" en sont contents. Les seuls insatisfaits du 12" ont un autre modèle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon à dans pas plus de 2 semaines


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Les seuls insatisfaits du 12" ont un autre modèle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2003)

Ouééééééééééééé, ça yééééééééééééééééé, il est arrivééééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Mais je peux aller le chercher que samedi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Je bave d'impatience, je bous, je trépigne, je rhaaa glops touguidou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


J'ai eu un coup de fil de mon revendeur à 15h, il venait de le recevoir. Dommage, ce matin j'aurais pu faire un saut, mais là, mon boulot ne va pas me laisser un instant jusqu'à vendredi soir.

Je vais me faire une raison, mais bon, dur, dur.

Allez, je suis content quand même. Je vous fais une bise, tiens.


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Les seuls insatisfaits du 12" ont un autre modèle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si le 15 et le 12 étaient au même prix, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup d'acquéreur du 12 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Ouééééééééééééé, ça yééééééééééééééééé, il est arrivééééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Mais je peux aller le chercher que samedi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















* 

[/QUOTE]

jettes pas l'autre penses a moi


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Si le 15 et le 12 étaient au même prix, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup d'acquéreur du 12 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais j'aurais probablement choisi le 12" quand même, légèreté préférable pour moi.

Non je blague, en tant que Macmaniaque j'aurais pris le plus puissant avec le plus grand écran, j'avoue. Mais pour mon usage, le 12" est plus que suffisant.


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

jettes pas l'autre penses a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé globalcut, mais j'ai déjà dit ailleurs que 2 harpies attendent fébrilement pour se jeter sur l'iBook quand il sera libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











et puis il faut changer la batterie qui tient environ 1h...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

et puis il faut changer la batterie qui tient environ 1h... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Donnes leur des pedales avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas amuses-toi bien avec ton nouveau 'joujou" et tiens moi au courant


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Donnes leur des pedales avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas amuses-toi bien avec ton nouveau 'joujou" et tiens moi au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

OK, je crois que je vais recycler une vieille gégène, hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de problème, dès que je l'ai, je vous fais un rapport détaillé, même si ça a déjà été fait, vous aurez droit au test avec toutes mes applis, toutes, na !


----------



## Yip (1 Mars 2003)

Ça y esttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt, je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Avec presque 24 heures d'avance !

Finalement le miracle que je n'espérais plus est arrivé, mon premier rendez-vous de l'après-midi a été annulé, ce qui m'a laissé le temps d'aller le chercher à Cannes.

Ensuite, revenu à 15h, j'ai juste eu le temps de le partitionner (en 2 : OS X et DV) et de lancer l'installation du système et j'ai commencé à bosser. Rentré chez moi à 19h, j'allais commencer à le chouchouter quand ma femme m'a dit qu'elle avait invité des copains (dont un MacUser quand même), mais je n'en suis pas encore très loin du transfert de mes données.

Il est là devant moi ! je peux le toucher de mes doigts velus, il est bôôô !!!

Que dis-je, il est mââââââââgnifique !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus c'est vrai, il est satiné, doux et frais au toucher (quand il ne tourne pas), le clavier est super joli, agréable à la frappe. L'écran est très net et lumineux, l'angle de vision optimale pas énorme, mais en général ça s'utilise seul ou à deux un portable, non ?
En plus, le poids me change de mon iBook, un vrai pavé à côté.

Chance ou coup de bol ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ne lui ai trouvé aucun défaut : pas de pixel mort (on a bien regardé avec le revendeur), le bouton du trackpad est parfait, pas de coup ou de rayure, l'ajustage des différents éléments ne souffre aucune critique. Ouf !

Ah, tiens, après l'installation de classic, celui-ci n'est pas reconnu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... non, fausse alerte, il suffisait de redémarrer.

Arrivé chez moi, je l'ai ouvert, j'ai lancé Safari, hop, j'étais connecté, il a reconnu le réseau aiport de la maison après avoir été réglé sur celui du boulot (ou j'avais téléchargé Safari).

Essai de imovie, ah zut y a pas de photos ni de mp3, et j'ai pas envie de connecter le camescope, donc :
Essai de iTunes, conversion de 2 chansons (du copain, musicien Bolivien), en 9,5X, par rapport à mon G4 400, ça fuse (3,5X à 5X les bons jours) !
Importation de quelques photos avec iphoto, pas de soucis.

Retour à imovie... ben quoi ? il trouve pas les librairies des 2 autres iapps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 2 secondes de réflexion... mais oui grosse nouille, il faut quitter et relancer imovie et ça roule !!! en quelques secondes, 2 photos avec un fond sonore andin défilent devant nos yeux ravis.
Importation de ma librairie iTunes depuis mon DD FW en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire (près de 300 titres), j'ai pas vu la fin, je croyais que ça serait beaucoup plus long.

Voilà, un peu dans le désordre, quelques impressions jetées rapidement sur le net pour vous faire partager ma joie et mon enthousiasme.

Bon, j'y retourne, je vais encore installer quelques trucs pour pouvoir vous submerger de détails et de qualificatifs variés mais admiratifs comme le gamin que je suis devant son nouveau jouet.



























          A demain ! ! !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Ça y esttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt, je l'ai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, heureuse ?


----------



## Grape (1 Mars 2003)

Félicitations Yip.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Avec presque 24 heures d'avance !

* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon finalement il était en avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je te souhaite que du bon


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Idem ! Quoique je me dis qu'il ne faut pas grand chose pour te rendre heureux ...


----------



## Yip (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, heureuse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]




Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Yip (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> * Félicitations Yip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yip (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Bon finalement il était en avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je te souhaite que du bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]



Il était pas en avance, c'est moi qui suis allé le chercher en avance.


----------



## Yip (1 Mars 2003)

Merci à tous pour m'avoir soutenu pendant cette longue épreuve, et pour vos encouragements dans cette nouvelle où le manque de sommeil finira bien par se faire sentir.

Bon, j'y retourne.


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Mars 2003)

Yip, lire ton enthousiasme est un vrai bonheur! Profite bien de cette nouvelle machine enchanteuse et continue à nous donner des nouvelles de tes aventures avec elle! (PS, certains me trouveront têtu, mais le clavier argenté, c'est maniable? Ca ne se salit pas très vite, si tu écris après avoir lu un journal par ex? Question de curieux)


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

Finalement, nous ne sommes tous que des grands enfants en train de baver d'impatience devant notre nouveau jouet qui n'arrive jamais assez vite...
Yip, je te comprends, j'ai attendu de la même manière quand j'ai commandé mon Ti en novembre...
Je te souhaite que du bonheur


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BlueVelvet:</font><hr /> * Yip, lire ton enthousiasme est un vrai bonheur! Profite bien de cette nouvelle machine enchanteuse et continue à nous donner des nouvelles de tes aventures avec elle! (PS, certains me trouveront têtu, mais le clavier argenté, c'est maniable? Ca ne se salit pas très vite, si tu écris après avoir lu un journal par ex? Question de curieux)    * 

[/QUOTE]


Moi je trouve le clavier vraiment très agréable. Mieux même que celui de ma palourde. Les touches s'enfoncent en douceur, il ne faut pas appuyer trop fort, et il est très silencieux (pas comme le portable PC vu à la télé à 13h30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je ne peux pas encore dire si il se salit vite, ça fait un peu plus de 24h que je l'ai, mais à mon avis il sera moins salissant qu'un clavier blanc.

D'ailleurs j'y pense, ça fait la deuxième voiture que j'achète en gris métallisé parce-que ce n'est pas très salissant (regardez les voitures blanches ou noires).

Je ne lis pas souvent les journaux, on y lit trop d'âneries ou d'inexactitudes (on s'en rend compte quand on est concerné ou témoin), et là j'ai pas encore essayé


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * Finalement, nous ne sommes tous que des grands enfants en train de baver d'impatience devant notre nouveau jouet qui n'arrive jamais assez vite...
Yip, je te comprends, j'ai attendu de la même manière quand j'ai commandé mon Ti en novembre...
Je te souhaite que du bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci pour vos appréciations et votre indulgence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(il est comment ce Ti ? )


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

(il est comment ce Ti ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, c'est une très belle machine qui m'a fait flasher depuis le jour ou elle est sortie, et que je contemple tous les jours en plus de m'en servir. Ces défauts sont inexistants ( ou alors je ne m'en rends pas compte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et ses qualités sont inégalables...
Que du bonheur, que du bonheur  !!!!
Tiens-nous au courant de ton aventure "Alubook-esque"


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens-nous au courant de ton aventure "Alubook-esque"   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon alors suite des évènements.

Grape m'a dit qu'il rippait les CD jusqu'à 15X, or moi après plusieurs essais je culmine à 9,5X. Comme il a un combo, je pense que c'est dû au Superdrive qui doit être moins rapide aussi en lecture.

Je viens de le brancher sur le 20" CRT de ma femme et c'est génial. C'est là qu'on se rend compte de la différence entre du LCD et du CRT.
Donc avec Photoshop 7 c'est un régal de pouvoir afficher une image 1600X1200 en plein écran avec les palettes à côté, et encore j'étais pas en résolution maxi.
(Il est branché normalement sur un PM 7300 qui a peu de Vram et monte moins haut 1152Xqq chose).

Essai aussi de Quake 3 démo (recopie vidéo), c'est fluide et coloré, plein de zoulies textures rougeoyantes.
Manque de pratique du jeu ou faute au trackpad par rapport à celui de l'iBook palourde, je me fais rétamer une première fois au deuxième niveau de difficulté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... deuxième partie : c'est mieux je gagne 20 à 9 pour le suivant, me voilà rassuré sur mes capacités et celles du trackpad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette nuit (vers 2h et quelques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : essai de quelques DVD avec Lecture DVD d'Apple : bien, mais dans les mouvements latéraux rapides de la caméra des saccades discrètes se font sentir. VLC 0.5 refuse de marcher, j'essaierai avec une 0.4 plus tard.

La technologie rendez-vous : nickel, avec ichat les 2 machines (imac serveur) se voient tout de suite :

- Salut Yip ça va ?

- Oui, et toi Yip ?

- Ben oui et ta femme ?

etc, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour le bluetooth, j'ai rien sous la main pour essayer, mais le cas échéant je vous informe, n'ayez crainte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ +


----------



## Grape (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Grape m'a dit qu'il rippait les CD jusqu'à 15X, or moi après plusieurs essais je culmine à 9,5X. Comme il a un combo, je pense que c'est dû au Superdrive qui doit être moins rapide aussi en lecture.* 

[/QUOTE]
15x, c'était pour un réglage de  _Meilleure Quailite (160kbps)._ 
Avec le reglage _Haute Qualité (192 kbps)_, pour un cd de 35:51 mins, je tourne autour de 8x pour le premier titre avant de stabiliser dans les 12x avec un plafond à 13x. Au total 3 mins d'encodage.


----------



## Yip (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> * 
15x, c'était pour un réglage de  Meilleure Quailite (160kbps). 
Avec le reglage Haute Qualité (192 kbps), pour un cd de 35:51 mins, je tourne autour de 8x pour le premier titre avant de stabiliser dans les 12x avec un plafond à 13x. Au total 3 mins d'encodage.    * 

[/QUOTE]


Moi c'est avec réglage 160 Kbps, par contre, j'ai coché l'option "Lire les morceaux pendant l'importation". Et puis c'était sur 2 morceaux, pas sur un CD complet.




Je voudrais en profiter pour dire ici la surprise que j'ai eu en utilisant le Finder : le redimensionnement des fenêtres est très fluide. Sur mon G4 400 avec carte Radeon 8500, changer leur taille se fait toujours de façon hachée à côté. Mac OS X est maintenant tout à fait réactif, autant sinon plus que OS 9.

Il n'y a que lorsque le portable est débranché du secteur et qu'il est par moment en train de s'endormir à cause des réglages d'économie d'énergie que des temps de latence, voire la roue colorée se manifestent. Avec le chargeur, le disque en train de tourner affiche les fenêtres et leurs icônes aussi vite que sous le précédent système.

Je pense que Didier Guillon (s'il me lit je le salue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) est un cas particulier (pas unique mais particulier), il a dit en effet que certains de ses dossiers contenaient parfois plusieurs milliers d'éléments (il est programmeur). Dans des conditions 'standards" d'utilisation du système, celui-ci est très agréable sur une configuration "honnête", dans le cas présent un G4 867 sans cache N3.


Autre chose, sur 3 jours, le ventilateur (plutôt discret) ne s'est manifesté que 2 fois, portable branché au secteur et utilisation de Lecteur DVD Apple. Ça devenait d'ailleurs limite pour les mains au dessous, heureusement que c'est l'hiver, avec nos 30° ici l'été ça va être... chaud !

Un truc qui me plait pas trop : hors secteur, donc portable ayant un tendance à s'assoupir rapidement, un léger "cloc" se manifeste une demi-seconde environ avant l'émission d'un son par les haut-parleurs, c'est un peu agaçant.

L'autonomie me chagrine aussi un peu : environ 3 heures, avec je dois dire des conditions un peu hard : écran assez lumineux allumé quasi en permance, utilisation sporadique du lecteur Cd, internet via airport en permanence, utilisation du DD assez soutenue, mais à ses débuts mon iBook tenait presque 5 heures, hors surf sur internet via airport quand même.

Voilà, c'est tout pour l'instant, ne quittez pas l'écoute, nos émissions reprendront prochainement.


----------



## Yip (5 Mars 2003)

Un petit message aujourd'hui pour dire que j'ai eu mon premier kernel panic (déjà)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors qu'avec l'imac j'ai dû en avoir un (deux maxi) depuis OS X10.0, bien sûr avec l'iBook sous OS 9 ça plantait de façon régulière et rassurante tous les quelques jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'avais rien fait de vraiment spécial pourtant : je m'étais connecté au boulot sur les DD internes de mon G4 pour transférer quelques fichiers, le tout grâce à Aiport. C'est au moment où j'ai mis les DD à la corbeille que la roue de la mort est apparue, suivie après quelques secondes par un changement "en rideau" de la luminosité de l'écran avec le texte multilingue "vous devez redémarrer votre machine, gnin, gnin, gnin...". J'étais d'ailleurs en bout de batterie et je l'ai redémarré chez moi une fois branché.

J'ai tout de suite réparé les autorisations et visiblement il y a eu plusieurs trucs à réajuster. Je me suis dit que le kp était peut-être dû au transfert de fichiers venant d'OS 9, de 3 partitions différentes, avec donc des autorisations pas d'origine OS X. Si quelqu'un a un avis là-dessus, je suis preneur.

Sinon, j'aime toujours autant cette machine, j'ai un peu honte d'ailleurs, mais je suis un peu amoureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour continuer à le caresser à 1h20 du matin, il faut être accro quand on doit se lever à 6h45  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Autre chose : la coque est très résistante aux rayures : il a déjà fait connaissance avec mon alliance (plusieurs fois) avec ma boucle de ceinture et divers petits chocs ou contacts avec des objets divers et il est aussi impeccable qu'au premier jour.

(je l'ai montré à des amis tout à l'heure, ils pensaient que c'était un lecteur de DVD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon @ +


----------



## Grape (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Un petit message aujourd'hui pour dire que j'ai eu mon premier kernel panic (déjà) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est au moment où j'ai mis les DD à la corbeille que la roue de la mort est apparue, suivie après quelques secondes par un changement "en rideau" de la luminosité de l'écran avec le texte multilingue "vous devez redémarrer votre machine, gnin, gnin, gnin...".* 

[/QUOTE] J'ai toujours eu ce problème avec OS X et mon modem speedtouch USB ADSL sur toutes mes machines. Brancher/débrancher à chaud suffit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre ce n'est pas un vrai  *kernel panic*





 Le vrai est bien plus impressionnant.


----------



## Yip (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  J'ai toujours eu ce problème avec OS X et mon modem speedtouch USB ADSL sur toutes mes machines. Brancher/débrancher à chaud suffit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre ce n'est pas un vrai  kernel panic





 Le vrai est bien plus impressionnant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ah ? Je suis un peu rassuré alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est comment le vrai ?


----------



## Mangemanche (5 Mars 2003)

Sans avoir eu encore de kp, l'alu s'est bloqué deux fois alors que j'étais en réseau avec l'imac via ethernet (pas encore pu m'acheter l'AirPort ...) ... ça n'a l'air de rien, mais c'st assez emmerdant puisqu'au final rien d'autre à faire que de virer la batterie ...

C'est p't-être une question de réglage. J'y retourne. Décidemment trop compliqué ces petites choses ...


----------



## petitfuzzle (5 Mars 2003)

comment est configuré ton réseau ? en ce qui me concerne j'utilise sans problème le réseau DHCP suivant :
- modem éthernet-routeur neatgear RP614-borne airport, avec :
1) un iBook relié par cable droit au routeur,
2) une imprimante sur le port USB de la borne,
3) un Imac G4 relié par cable droit à la borne,
4)  un alubook qui se connect via airport.
oui je sais c'est un peu ciompliqué mais j'ai une grande famille.


----------



## Grape (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Il est comment le vrai ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## petitfuzzle (5 Mars 2003)

superbe, mes félicitations !!!!


----------



## Yip (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> * 







* 

[/QUOTE]


Je viens de lire  ici que celui que je décris est bien un kp, c'est sa nouvelle forme, l'écran que tu montres serait l'ancienne.

Possesseurs d'Alu 12", avez-vous le petit "cloc" dans les haut-parleurs dont je parle plus haut ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (5 Mars 2003)

pas de clock pour moi !


----------



## Grape (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
Je viens de lire  ici que celui que je décris est bien un kp, c'est sa nouvelle forme, l'écran que tu montres serait l'ancienne.* 

[/QUOTE] Tu as raison Yip. D'ou les smileys pour le _vrai_ panic


----------



## Grape (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Possesseurs d'Alu 12", avez-vous le petit "cloc" dans les haut-parleurs dont je parle plus haut ?  * 

[/QUOTE] Oui Yip j'ai le petit cloc avec le son (hors secteur) et c'est normal à en croire les acquéreurs d'Alu 12".


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Je préfere les gurus méditations de mon vieil amiga. En plus ça clignote en rouge !!!


----------



## Yip (6 Mars 2003)

Ah, ça y est, je viens d'entendre le disque dur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'étais aux toilettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout à l'heure, et la maison était particulièrement silencieuse.

J'ai alors entendu un petit grattement tout faible, qui ne s'entend absolument pas dès que le niveau sonore est au dessus du silence presque absolu (voiture qui passe dans la rue, musique, télé, attaque de fourgon blindé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Par rapport à l'iBook c'est le jour et la nuit. Ma femme ralait avant quand je surfais au plumard à cause du bruit du DD, mais là elle ne pourra rien dire


----------



## Balooners (7 Mars 2003)

Bonjour à tous (surtout à Yip).
n'etant pas venu sur Mac gé depuis longtemps, je viens de lire à l'instant tous tes ébats sexuelo-mac, et qu'en pense ta femme??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je suis étudiant et je pleure à vous entendre, tous car moi je tourne sur actuellement sur un PW Book G3 Wallstreet à 233 Mhz mais avec 20 Go et là, je songe réelement à passer à un Ibook 800 Combo.
(Et apple n'est pas bien sympa car sur leur site y'a que des belles photos, et c'est pas cool pour moi)
Mais bon, budget oblige on va attendre les vacances pour travailler.
Bon, yip amuse toi bien fais pas trop de bétises avec ton mac, @plus.
Et que la force de steve soit avec vous...

Ps: si quelqu'un par le plus grand des hasards souhaiterai vendre un ibook combo 12" vers le mois dAoût-septembre ou cherche un PW B WS à cette date là qui me le dise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Yip (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par balooners:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous (surtout à Yip).
n'etant pas venu sur Mac gé depuis longtemps, je viens de lire à l'instant tous tes ébats sexuelo-mac, et qu'en pense ta femme??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


Ma femme râle un peu (depuis un moment déjà d'ailleurs, depuis que j'ai l'ADSL, 5 mois environ), encore heureux que j'ai pu surfer assis à côté d'elle sur le canapé grâce à l'iBook puis à mon Alu adoré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là où elle a le plus râlé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est mercredi dernier quand j'ai dû quitter la table au milieu du repas en laissant tout en plan pour jouer au  Burger Quizz MacG. Sur l'Alu, j'ai ichat, mais comme ça marchait pô bien, on a utilisé Messenger qui est sur l'imac dans la chambre. Quand on est repassé à ichat, je suis revenu dans le living.

En plus on a encore perdu


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Ma femme râle un peu (depuis un moment déjà d'ailleurs, depuis que j'ai l'ADSL, 5 mois environ), encore heureux que j'ai pu surfer assis à côté d'elle sur le canapé grâce à l'iBook puis à mon Alu adoré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut savoir impliqué sa compagne pour éviter trop de réprimandes ...


----------



## Yip (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut savoir impliquer sa compagne pour éviter trop de réprimandes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh je l'implique, je l'implique. Elle a son propre Mac au boulot, mon ancien 7300 et c'est elle qui a acheté l'imac pour la maison, elle s'est acheté un écran 20" (elle est archi) et soit va s'acheter un G4, soit récupérer le mien lorsque je changerai (quand le G5 sortira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

En réalité elle n'accroche pas trop à l'informatique et ne joue pas. Elle aime bien le Mac mais sans plus. Je suis d'ailleurs obligé de lui répéter plusieurs fois les mêmes choses ce qui m'énerve, donc je râle aussi, donc elle râle encore plus (elle a raison d'ailleurs là dessus, je manque de patience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais je dois reconnaître que petit à petit elle fait des progrès, quand Mac OS XX sortira, elle saura se servir parfaitement de Mac OS 8.6


----------



## Yip (9 Mars 2003)

Ah, encore un truc rigolo que je viens d'essayer : le partage d'imprimante.

Je ne m'étais pas encore penché sur la question, mais comme j'ai acheté le dernier N° d'AvosMAC ce matin, j'ai lu l'article qui parle du partage internet sans borne et du partage d'impression.

Mon sang ne fait qu'un tour, sur l'imac serveur je jette un oeil dans les prefs systèmes, le panneau partage, en dernière ligne de l'onglet services il y a bien Partage d'imprimante, je n'avais jamais regardé si bas !

Je coche, j'allume mon Epson connectée à l'imac, j'ouvre mon Alu dans l'autre chambre, dans Safari je choisis Page Setup... (Format d'Impression...) dans le menu File, les imprimantes partagées sont là. Je règle sur A4, OK, je fais Pomme-P, OK et hop, l'impression démarre quelques secondes plus tard dans la pièce à côté !

Comme quoi je continue à me passer de borne Airport depuis le début et que c'est super confortable. L'imac n'est pas ralenti, il peut surfer en même temps (je le fais de temps en temps) et ça marche même s'il est inutilisé et que l'écran s'éteint au bout d'un moment. Le panard. Merci Apple pour la facilité de mise en oeuvre.

Bien sûr, j'ai un modem ADSL USB, l'imac doit être allumé et je n'ai pas toujours ma connection internet active, mais il me faut 2 mn pour que ça fonctionne, je trouve que ça justifie l'économie d'une borne si de faibles besoins se satisfont d'une telle configuration.

Allez, j'y retourne !


----------



## Yip (21 Mai 2003)

Un (petit) souci que je dois signaler : sur quelques jours mon Alu a perdu 3 des 4 patins de caoutchouc en dessous de la coque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je crois que je suis pas le seul à perdre ces patins sur mon portable, c'est pas trop grave, mais ça fait quand même drôle sur une bécane de ce prix, et puis pour la dissipation de la chaleur c'est pas l'idéal.

Ils connaissent pas les colles cyano-acrylate chez Apple ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Un (petit) souci que je dois signaler : sur quelques jours mon Alu a perdu 3 des 4 patins de caoutchouc en dessous de la coque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
...si nous étions dans le bar, je t'aurais répondu : "roules en lui un tous les matins avant de partir bosser, et en trois jours le problème est résolu !" mais nous sommes dans un forum technique - aussi, je te signalerai simplement que j'en ai déjà perdu un le week end dernier après une semaine d'utilisation !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai que c'est pas bien grave, mais quand même, ça la fout mal !


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Mais je dois reconnaître que petit à petit elle fait des progrès, quand Mac OS XX sortira, elle saura se servir parfaitement de Mac OS 8.6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Au début j'ai laissé mon amie sur 0S 9 sur l'iBook et je l'ai très rapidement mise à OS X et là je dois avoué que je suis tranquille. Elle surfe pas mal, fait de la bureautique, a plein de mp3, de films mpeg et de petits jeux bien sympa !!! Et ça lui plait même si elle ne veut pas consacrer tout son temps libre à l'info (et elle a bien raison).


----------



## Yip (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
..."roules en lui un tous les matins avant de partir bosser, et en trois jours le problème est résolu !" ...  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2003)

Arf !!!


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Un (petit) souci que je dois signaler : sur quelques jours mon Alu a perdu 3 des 4 patins de caoutchouc en dessous de la coque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je crois que je suis pas le seul à perdre ces patins sur mon portable, c'est pas trop grave, mais ça fait quand même drôle sur une bécane de ce prix, et puis pour la dissipation de la chaleur c'est pas l'idéal.

Ils connaissent pas les colles cyano-acrylate chez Apple ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de chance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le mien à toujours ses 4 patins.

Cependant, j'ai lu quelque part, qu'on a qu'a aller chez son revendeur ou appeller Apple pour recevoir gratuitement de nouveaux patins.


----------



## Grape (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Cependant, j'ai lu quelque part, qu'on a qu'a aller chez son revendeur ou appeller Apple pour recevoir gratuitement de nouveaux patins.  * 

[/QUOTE] oui j'ai téléphoner Apple pour ces pieds quand j'ai pris mon Alu 12" et j'ai reçu 8 après 2 jours (TNT). Sinon tu peux aussi couper la gomme des crayons à papier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certains ont la même taille


----------



## Yip (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  oui j'ai téléphoner Apple pour ces pieds quand j'ai pris mon Alu 12" et j'ai reçu 8 après 2 jours (TNT). Sinon tu peux aussi couper la gomme des crayons à papier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certains ont la même taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci le gars, j'appelle Apple (dur à prononcer ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je les colle avec du béton quand je les reçois.


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

Super Glue Powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis que j'ai collé les pieds de mon Ti il n'ont plus jamais bougé


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *je les colle avec du béton quand je les reçois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

...met en pas trop quand même, pour pas trop alourdir ce petit bijou de PowerBook


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

du beton ? ta veux ma truel ?


----------

